# Lincoln Trail



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ???


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

All ihave heard is Mary Howley won the derby


And Debbie got a placement with here 10 1/2 month old Dazee got a 4rth

Congrats Debbie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*ATTA GIRLS DEBBIE AND DAZEE!!!*

Derby point(s) at less than 11 months.

The retriever world has a good one coming!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Deb*

Great JOB Dazzee and Debbie!!!!!!! AWESOME

Aaron


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Excellent job Debbie, great training. Must of been one heck of a breeder you got her from. :wink:


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any full derby results ?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm looking for Open/Am results whenever they are ready. Thanks!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Derby 

1st - Sophie, Mary Howley
2nd - Mia, Deb Stukey
3rd - Rebel, Vicki Worthington
4th - Dazee, Debbie Bohnsack


not sure if I am accurate re the jams: 5 (RJ?), 24 21 17 11


42 back to the Am second series, 14 back to the Q last series, 14 back to Open last series

A beautiful day in Kentucky and what a pretty area this is....hoping the weather holds.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Any one have the call backs from the qual?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

How about the qual results?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open 


1 Attar
2 Nick U with FC AFC TWO TOES OUT THE DOOR Which qualifies him for the nationals
3 Lardy
4 Lardy
RJ Harp


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Any qualifying results?


----------



## Justin Etter (Sep 12, 2004)

Just got off the phone.........HUGE CONGRATS to my good buddy Jimmie Darnell and Wildwings Girl's Best Friend (Diamond) on winning the Amateur!!! Also, China got a JAM in the Am and Open....Diamond also got a JAM in the Open!! Way to go girls!!

Big Daddy Cane where you at this weekend, the girls kicked butt and took names!!!! HAHA!!


Way to go Team WildWing!!


Justin Etter


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Nick and Deuce on the Open 2nd and qualifying for the Nationals.
Amateur O/H with a full time job this is great. Hope it all passes on to his pups which I have one of.

Mark


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Creek Retrievers said:


> Any qualifying results?


any thing yet ???


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Results are posted on EE


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

CONGRATS TO LYDIA - 3BLACKDOGS, WHO TOOK 2ND IN THE QUAL AT HER FIRST FIELD TRIAL!    

She's hooked now!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOW - WOOHOO - YEEHAW!!!!
Way to go LYDIA!!!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> She's hooked now!


Oh heck, the dang hook was set with Gracie and Lucas in Junior Hunter last year and Gracie in Senior Hunter this year! 

......I'm just a lucky lucky woman that got a chance to handle this wonderful little girl, Babe, at the right time, that's all. 

But even better:

*Susan's (Justicedog) dog HONOR wins the OPEN......YEEE HAAAAW!!!!!! *

As much fun as I was having with Babe and Chief, (and as over the moon as I was with the results), this was the icing on the cake today!


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Lydia!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> *Susan's (Justicedog) dog HONOR wins the OPEN......YEEE HAAAAW!!!!!! *


*WHOA! NICE!!!*

Congratulations Susan!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> 3blackdogs said:
> 
> 
> > *Susan's (Justicedog) dog HONOR wins the OPEN......YEEE HAAAAW!!!!!! *
> ...


Thanks Lydia and Kevin! This was quite a thrill, to say the least. Honor's first open placement, and he brings back the Blue! (My heartfelt thanks to Andy Attar).

Needless to say, Honor got to sleep on the bed last night and tonite he gets a steak dinner!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WRG Susan and Lydia!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations Lydia and Susan!!!

-K


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> CONGRATS TO LYDIA - 3BLACKDOGS, WHO TOOK 2ND IN THE QUAL AT HER FIRST FIELD TRIAL!
> 
> She's hooked now!


Well how about that!!!! Good For You!!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you and Susan!!

What a Great weekend!

Angie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Susan! This is awesome!

It looks to me like the "Kirb appeal" is rubbing off on the other dogs!

Chris


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Hugh congrats to Susan, Honor and handler, Andy Attar! Chris, in case Susan hadn't already mentioned it, Kirby and Honor are littermates, so the appeal is genetic! Honor is another Eve puppy and soon to be another Eve (and Jamie) puppy with the title of field champion. And to think, just last week, Susan told me Honor wasn't ready to run the Open. We are definitely very, very proud of him and thankful that he has such a wonderful home and the very best training possible.


----------

